# Flu Vaccines



## Banned (Oct 1, 2009)

Here in Canada, we are preparing to begin the annual flu vaccine clinics.  This year, there will be two clinics - one for the regular flu vaccine, and one for the H1N1 vaccine.

Are you getting vaccinated for one or both flu viruses?


----------



## NicNak (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Turtle.

I am going to ask my doctor if there is a benefit for me to get it.  I have, to be honest, never had the flu ever.  

I wonder though about if there is a benefit still, incase I am a carrier with helping me to not pass it onto other people.  ( I am hearing no to this question)

Honestly, I do not think I will get either shot, just based on my medical history with the flu. 

Good question.


----------



## Banned (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a virus, so if you're a "carrier", you'll have the flu, and it won't help others not get it.

I do not get vaccinated.  Never have, never will.  I don't even vaccinate my dogs.  So I will not be getting it either.

The last time I had the flu was October 3, 1997.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 2, 2009)

My doctor pressures me every single year to get a Flu shot because when I get sick my asthma kicks up and I almost always end up being admitted to the hospital...however, as far as I'm concerned, there is no evidence to show that the vaccine "wears" off and needs to be re-administered every year so...as of being 18 and able to make my own health decisions, I haven't been getting the Flu shot. I don't even remember the last time I had the Flu. Most of my asthma triggered illnesses have been a little cough or cold that gets worse before it gets better. I think because I had been getting the flu shot every year all it did was weaken my immune system, which is probably why I ended up getting as sick as I did.

I agree with Turtle about not giving your dog shots as well...

So - I say no to the flu shot :2thumbs:


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 2, 2009)

Eye Stigmata said:


> however, as far as I'm concerned, there is no evidence to show that the vaccine "wears" off and needs to be re-administered every year so...



it's not "wearing off" that has doctors advising flu shots. it's that each year a different strain comes along, which is why we get sick with the flu over and over again. if it were the same strain, we'd have the flu once in our life and be done with it because we would have built up immunity.


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

> it's that each year a different strain comes along, which is why we get sick with the flu over and over again



Exactly, we need to provide our body with the antibodies to resist the new strain of virus prevalent in the coming season.

Flu shots do not give you the flu, and do not protect against the common cold; they do however protect you from influenza, a potentially deadly virus infection, although most people simply experience unpleasant symptoms for several days.

Thise at risk, the very young, the elderly, health care workers, teachers, and those with compromised immune systems can develop serious complications unless immunized.  People with underlying bacterial infections are at greatest risk for serious complications, including death.

The virus in flu vaccines is killed, and cannot give you the flu.  

I have been receiving flu vaccines for over two decades, mainly because of my work related exposure to risk situations; however now more than ever I feel it is crucial for me and my family members to get the seasonal flu vaccine along with the H1N1 vaccine.

We will be one of the first in line as soon as we have access to both.

In addition, we will be receiving the recently released shingles vaccine, Zostavax.

Me, I plan to live into my late three hundreds...:2thumbs:

----------------------------------------------------------

Scientifically based information and regular updates are available on Medscape H1N1 Influenza A Alert Center
(registration on Medscape may be required to read content)


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

From Medscape Medical News 
Vaccines, Hygiene Key to Minimizing H1N1 Spread
Paula Moyer

September 26, 2009 ? The good news is that the vaccine against influenza A (H1N1) will be available by the middle of October, that more people are getting immunized against influenza than in the past, and that the virus's genetic make-up is not changing.

The genetic stability means that the vaccine is highly likely to be effective, said Thomas R. Frieden, MD, MPH. Dr. Frieden, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, spoke yesterday at a press briefing.

In addition, the newly approved vaccines against H1N1 influenza appear to be effective after a single dose in people aged 10 years and older.

Commonsense hygiene practices are also critical to preventing the virus from spreading, he said. Physicians should tell patients or their children to defer returning to work or school until 24 hours after body temperature has returned to normal without fever-reducing medication, and all people should cover coughs and wash hands frequently, he said. People who do get influenza should be treated promptly with antiviral medication only if they are at risk for complications or if they become severely ill, such as with shortness of breath or a high fever. Antiviral medication must be initiated within 48 hours of the onset of influenza to be maximally effective, he said.

Dr. Frieden summed up the known and unknown issues to date regarding H1N1. For example, it is known that H1N1 influenza seems to be a moderate disease, and therefore no more severe than the strains of influenza typically seen; the pattern of affecting primarily children and young adults is holding; and its prevalence seems to be on a downward trend.

However, as with all strains of influenza, unforeseen curves and bumps in the road are the rule, not the exception. "Influenza is the most unpredictable of contagious diseases," he said. What is unknown about H1N1 illustrates this point. For example, it is not known whether the trend downward indicates that H1N1 will retreat permanently or whether it will return. Similarly, epidemiologists do not know whether another flu season will occur, in this case driven by H3 influenza, the more common strain in circulation this year.

*The widely spreading misinformation is one of the known factors that is a barrier to adequate immunization, Dr. Frieden said. "Misinformation spreads more rapidly than influenza," he added. Physicians need to clarify misconceptions that are alarming and those that promote complacency. For example, physicians should stress to their patients that it is impossible to get influenza from the vaccine because it is based on a killed virus. Conversely, patients should be steered away from the complacency-inspiring misconception that influenza is not a severe illness, and therefore vaccinations are unnecessary.*

There are also daunting logistical barriers to getting the vaccine out of the manufacturing plants, onto refrigerated trucks, and out to the 90,000-plus facilities that administer the vaccine to patients. Therefore, even though everyone who should get the vaccine should have had the opportunity by mid- to late October, there may be a temporary shortage earlier in the month until the distribution is complete. Those who should get the H1N1 vaccine sooner are people who are at risk for complications, such as those with underlying chronic health conditions, caregivers of such patients, those who live with them, and people who live or work with infants younger than 6 months, who are not able to tolerate the vaccine.

_nb. Bolded text by TSOW_


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 2, 2009)

the misinformation/contradicting information is what i struggle with. i don't know what to believe and what not to when it comes to H1N1.


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

Misinformation is easy to reject, by considering the source.  

I rely on the advice of my doctor, along with information from reliable and credible scientifically based sources such as the Centers for Disease Control, Health Canada, Mayo Clinic, Medscape, Medline and so on.

Information from these sources is evidence based supported by peer reviewed data and not anecdotal evidence.

A lot of the misinformation results from anecdotal reports from lay people who get caught up in opposing anything that sounds authoritarian.

Recalling Dr. Baxter's discussions on correlation vs causation, it is this misunderstanding that is usually at the root of misinformation about issues like vaccination.

If you get vaccinated and on your way home get hit by a car, does it mean vaccines cause car accidents?  Of course not.  The same principle is studied and researched scientifically to develop data so benefits and risks can be evaluated.

Health care choices are a risk vs benefits decision.  So each of us has to consider our risks for exposure to these viruses, the risks of how those infections might affect our health and quality of life, and the relative risks of adverse events medically shown to be associated with receiving the vaccine.

Balance that against the benefit of avoiding the virus, and if the virus is contracted, the vaccine reduces the seriousness of the infection, possibly with life saving benefit in certain populations.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 2, 2009)

There is an incredible amount of superstitious thinking, mythology, and downright garbage written about vaccines in general, e.g., all of the hoopla about vaccines causing autism which has been conclusively shown to have no basis in fact whatsoever but still doesn't stop the parade of celebrities and their testimonials trying to get the rest of us to believe this nonsense.

One common misunderstanding is due to the fact that after a flu shot you don't have instant immunity - it takes a few weeks. For a variety of reasons, I wasn't able to get my flu shot last year until about December 7 or 8. I was hit by the flu a week later and it really knocked me out, and then I had a series of colds and flu bugs throughout the winter and into the spring. Does this mean (1) the flu shot didn't work, or (2) the flu shot caused the flu? Absolutely not. It is simply a reminder that you need to get the flu shot before the flu season begins.

In Canada, or at least Ontario, most of us aren't going to have access to the H1N1 vaccination until probably November. Then we must wait a month to get a second regular flu shot. My concern is that this means we're going to well into the flu season before we'll have developed immunity.

Get the shots, people. The person you may save might be a senior citizen or a baby who comes into contact with you.


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

The person you may save might be a *senior citizen *:thankyour a baby who comes into contact with you

Reason enough for me!

:2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 2, 2009)

Me too.  

That is why I wanted to ask my doctor if, even if the flu shot doesn't "protect" me (since I have never had the flu) I would definately take it, if I knew it would protect others from me.

My mom for example, tested postive for _exposure_ to TB.  Exposure  TB is so contageous.  But it was true, she came into contact enough with someone to test postive for it through the basic test, but did not have TB.  

She was also in close contact with her sister with viral hepatitis when they were kids, never caught it.   

I seem to have inherited this, but I do not want to assume that even if I do not physically catch it, that I cannot contribute to spreading it.

I have an appointment on Tuesday with my doctor to discuss this and a few other things.  I have no issue with taking a shot in the arm, if it will help the general population, even if I never get these.


----------



## the sister (Oct 2, 2009)

not bothering with flu jabs here last time i had one had an allergic reaction, not really bothered about it if i get flu i get it.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 2, 2009)

the sister said:


> not bothering with flu jabs here last time i had one had an allergic reaction, not really bothered about it if i get flu i get it.



To my knowledge the H1N1 vacination is being cultivated through caterpillars instead of eggs, cutting the risk of allergic reactions.

I am not bothered if I get the flu either.  I am concerned that I don't get the flu and passing it onto others who are more vunerable to it and the health effects when someone vunerable gets it.

For me, to take the shot, it is a small price to pay to protect my fellow human, if it will help.


----------



## the sister (Oct 2, 2009)

niknak with respect we have swine flu here and its quite bad in our area and theres people out there sneezing and coughing with no concern for anyone else so why should i bother went in a shop the other day and someone serving was obviously with flu of some sort no one cares even the NHS has changed it tune on swine flu now that person shouldnt have been at work really but they where i might get it but are they bothered NO!! im scared to go out!


----------



## NicNak (Oct 2, 2009)

the sister said:


> niknak with respect we have swine flu here and its quite bad in our area and theres people out there sneezing and coughing with no concern for anyone else so why should i bother went in a shop the other day and someone serving was obviously with flu of some sort no one cares even the NHS has changed it tune on swine flu now that person shouldnt have been at work really but they where i might get it but are they bothered NO!! im scared to go out!




"You may never know what results come of your action, but if you do nothing there will be no result”
“Be the change you want to see in the world.”
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

*Who Should Not Get Flu Shots?*

You should tell your doctor if you:
1.Have ever had a severe allergic reaction to eggs or to a previous flu shot or
2.Have a history of Guillain-Barr? syndrome (GBS).

Seasonal Flu Shot FAQ Click Here (CDC)

CDC H1N1 Flu | General Questions and Answers on 2009 H1N1 Influenza Vaccine Safety


----------

